# Bikewelt Rhön - Feuerberg



## sunnyDH (2. Juni 2004)

Hi ihr Franken und Bayern und auch alle anderen, die das lesen,

am 19./20.6. wird die Bikewelt Rhön eröffnet. 
Was soll ich viel sagen: schaut einfach hier!
...und wers ein bisschen mehr Hardcore mag, der schaut hier!

Ihr kommt natürlich alle?!

CU, Sonja


----------



## sunnyDH (16. Juni 2004)

Schön, dass es so viele interessiert   


Trotzdem zur Erinnerung: jetzt am Wochenende ist Eröffnung! Ich bin auf jeden Fall dort, um mir eine eigene Meinung über diesen neuen Bikepark zu bilden...

Feuerberg 


CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rootboy (20. Juni 2004)

hat doch interessiert!

jo ea3040 und ich waren gestern in der Röhn  
War ziemlich cool bis auf das wir ein "kleines" Materialproblem hatten  und Petrus es nicht so toll mit uns meinte.
Nach der ersten Fahrt waren unsere Bikes 10 Kilo schwerer und bremsen brauchte man auch nicht mehr weil die Reifen nicht mehr rollten vor lauter Matsch. Das Gelände hat aufjedenfall Potential, schaut vom Lift grösser aus als Bischofmais.
Vom fahrtechnischen her kannst du jede der Strecken mit dem HT befahren, dass einzige wo krass ist, ist das Roadgap.
Der Evil Eye war schön zum fahren, nicht besonders Technisch dafür recht schnell. 
Am BikerX standen beeindruckende Anlieger und StepUps leider schaut die Strecke noch ein bischen kurz geraten aus wo sind die anderen 2/3? Falls diese noch kommen sicher einer der besten BikerX Strecken in Deutschland.
Downhill gabs leider noch keinen, ebenso wie Dicke Drops, Dubbels oder andere "härtere" Sachen. Dafür gibts jede Menge Trails mit Namen wie: Märchenwald, Sport, Flowride etc. die kann man aber wie vorhin schon erwähnt auch bestens mit dem CC HT runterfahren.
Alles in allem ein Ausbaufähiger Park mit viel Potential für die nächsten Jahre, sehr geile Gegend nicht soweit weg und auch für Anfänger bestens geeignet.

Greetz


----------



## ea3040 (20. Juni 2004)

der park war cool

aber noch cooler is die sunny dh


----------



## ea3040 (20. Juni 2004)

der park war cool

aber noch cooler is die sunny dh


----------



## Beelzebub (21. Juni 2004)

grad war ein bericht in der abendschau darüber. sieht nicht schlecht aus,und hat noch einiges an potenzial wie Rootboy schon sagte.

der dürfte auch von den anfahrts KM um einiges kürzer sein als Bischofsmais.
wie sind denn die liftpreise im vergleich zu BM??


----------



## SpeedyR (21. Juni 2004)

Habs auch gerade gesehn im BR3.Der Park ist auf jedn fall n Besuch wert.Vom Streckenprofil ganz ok,-zumindest ned so n Materialgeschrubber (ähnlich BadWildbad) *g*.Von mir aus gerade "nur" 90km entfernt (Coburg),also fast scho Pflicht  

Ps:Falls das Wetter am Sa passen sollte werd ich mal rüber fahren..vielleicht trifft man sich,(und vorausgesetzt mein LOBO DH wird feddich *g*)


                                        Gruss Rafael


----------



## Fliege (22. Juni 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> wie sind denn die liftpreise im vergleich zu BM??



guckst du hier: http://www.feuerberglifte.de/conpresso/sommer_strecke_preise/index.php

demnächst soll's auch ein 3-Stunden Ticket geben

Gruß
Fly


----------



## sunnyDH (22. Juni 2004)

ea3040 schrieb:
			
		

> der park war cool
> 
> aber noch cooler is die sunny dh



wer bistn du?


----------



## ea3040 (22. Juni 2004)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> wer bistn du?




ich hab dich beobachtet. die ganze zeit.aber hab mich nicht getraut dich anzusprechen

nein ich bin der mit dem silbernen banshee. und der rootboy der mitm hardtail.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (23. Juni 2004)

ea3040 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab dich beobachtet. die ganze zeit.aber hab mich nicht getraut dich anzusprechen
> 
> nein ich bin der mit dem silbernen banshee. und der rootboy der mitm hardtail.






....das Banshee mit Rahmenbruch ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ea3040 (23. Juni 2004)

is noch nicht ganz sicher, es ist gerade bei st.


----------



## sunnyDH (24. Juni 2004)

ea3040 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab dich beobachtet. die ganze zeit.aber hab mich nicht getraut dich anzusprechen



genau, berge runterstürzen und gefährliche roadgaps springen aber net mit mir reden 
ich könnt ja beißen   




> nein ich bin der mit dem silbernen banshee. und der rootboy der mitm hardtail.



ja, an euch kann ich mich erinnern


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (24. Juni 2004)

ea3040 schrieb:
			
		

> is noch nicht ganz sicher, es ist gerade bei st.



Ich hab neben euch geparkt.Der mit der Wildsau Hardride.
Vielleicht sieht man sich mal wieder in der Rhön , ich bin am samstag wieder da.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## dubbel (25. Juni 2004)

eher mit 130 mm enduro oder lieber 180 mm freerider? 
kann ich den bildern nach nicht entscheiden. 
was ratet ihr?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juni 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> eher mit 130 mm enduro oder lieber 180 mm freerider?
> kann ich den bildern nach nicht entscheiden.
> was ratet ihr?



    

Wennst´e 2 Räder hast nimm 2 mit  
In Bikeparks geht doch meisten eins kaputt. Zumindest bei uns  
Aber wenn die da keine Dowhillstrecke haben sind 180mm doch eher ein Balast und taugen wirklich nur als Ersatz.

G.


----------



## dubbel (25. Juni 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Wennst´e 2 Räder hast nimm 2 mit



kein platz im auto. 

also: wer war schon da und hat dazu ne meinung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabenpfeil (25. Juni 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> kein platz im auto.
> 
> also: wer war schon da und hat dazu ne meinung?


Da kannste auch mit`n Enduro fahrn.Ich ab im Moment nur ne Hardride , passt ganz gut mit dem Road-Gap
Gruß Ernie


----------



## dubbel (25. Juni 2004)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:
			
		

> Da kannste auch mit`n Enduro fahrn.Ich ab im Moment nur ne Hardride , passt ganz gut mit dem Road-Gap
> Gruß Ernie


"kannste auch" im sinne von geht-zur-not-schon?  
ich kann auch mit nem hardtail fahren. 
aber was is besser? 130 oder 180 mm?


----------



## Cobra1982 (25. Juni 2004)

Moinsen,

130 ist für den Park voll ausreichend.

Geht ja fast alles mit nem CC fully.

@ Ernie, wann gehts Morgen loß?


----------



## ea3040 (25. Juni 2004)

130mm reichen völlig, nur die enduro geometrie ist da wirklich nicht so toll.

die strecken sind alle schmal wuer zum sehr steilen hang gebaut.
als wir letzte woche dawaren sind wir nur schräg auf den wegen gedrifftet.



nun an alle.

bitte macht eure 3nuller reifen runter, die passen nämlich nicht in die nicht so toll konstruierten fahrradhalter.

ich hatte jedesmal angst um mein bike.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (26. Juni 2004)

Cobra1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> 
> 130 ist für den Park voll ausreichend.
> 
> ...



Hab es auf Sonntag verschoben ,mein Junior hat Sa. ein Fussball-Turnier und ich wurde mit zu betreung eingeteilt.
Bin So. ab ca 13°° da.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## Cobra1982 (26. Juni 2004)

Hey Ernie,

Komme Morgen Definitiv mit.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (27. Juni 2004)

Cobra1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Ernie,
> 
> Komme Morgen Definitiv mit.




schuhe scon geputzt??   
Leg sie lieber gleich in dein Tasche
Gruß Ernie


----------



## Cobra1982 (27. Juni 2004)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:
			
		

> schuhe scon geputzt??
> Leg sie lieber gleich in dein Tasche
> Gruß Ernie


Klar vorhin mit dem Schlauch  

Nächstes mal bist du wieder dran mit Ausrüstung vergessen (hoffendlich mit neuer Bremse)  

Warum war heute eigendlich kein Schwein am Feuerberg?

Wenn das so weiter geht machen die bald zu   

MFG


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (27. Juni 2004)

Na a bissl mehr Werbung könnt net schaden.Mal schauen ,vielleicht wirds ja ne Cleg DH.
Man sieht sich
Gruß Ernie


----------



## ea3040 (28. Juni 2004)

@ schwabenpfeil. wir gehen diesen sonntag wieder nach feuerberg. kommst du auch. wir bringen wieder raviolli mit  



soweit ich mitbekommen habe soll der park bis nächste saison fertig sein.

das transportsystem am lift halte ich für eine glatte fehlkonstruktion. die betreiber waren sich einfach nicht klar, dass so manches fully die 20kg marke nicht nur knapp erreicht.

das ergibt dann halt mal 50 kg bike auf sonem träger und der wankt schon sehr krass. 
desweiteren hat meine scheibe von der hr bremse immer an der querverstrebung angelegen. 


die strecken finde ich persönlich mal saugeil. ihr sollt den park ja nicht mit anderen vergleichen. die erbauer wollten was besonderes mit flow bauen. keine strecke zum blöd runterbolzen.


ich und meine crew kommen jetzt auf alle fälle öfters mal vorbei. will ja nicht immer nur downhill heitzen.

das is sone strecke, da braucht man in nem video als ton irgend n hip hop burner mit viel flow. so die roots oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabenpfeil (28. Juni 2004)

ja nee , scho klar - so wars auch nicht gemeint.Die Abfahrten sind schon in Ordnung.Nur war am Sonntag leider noch matschiger im Wald und flowride , dass fast gar nix mehr ging, da kannste nur noch runterheiten.Der andere Punkt ist jener:Wenn am Samstag bei Top - Wetter nur 60 Biker da sind , das ist etwas wenig.Ob da  die Liftkosten rauskommen??  Naja , die nahe Zukunft wird zeigen.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## sunnyDH (1. Juli 2004)

das mit der werbung ist halt echt ein problem, einfach viel zu wenig! als mein bruder das mitbekommen hat, hat er gleich mal den uwe vom mrm gefragt, aber es war leider schon zu spät, sonst hätte da echt ein großer artikel reingekommen können! schade...

ich würde ja auch gern öfter mal kommen, aber noch gehts bei mir echt net (studium - stress :kotz: ), aber in den semesterferien (hab meine letzte klausur am 10.8.!) bin ich auf jeden fall öfter dort!!


----------



## Cobra1982 (1. Juli 2004)

@ ernie,

kann die nächsten 5 WE leider nicht mitkomme. :-(

wegen BF Garmisch, Megavalanche  .....

Im August bin ich wieder dabei.

Melde mich Montag nochmal.


Mein Bike ist schon 3x aus den Haltern rausgefallen. (zum Glück noch unten)

bis die Tage


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (1. Juli 2004)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> das mit der werbung ist halt echt ein problem, einfach viel zu wenig! als mein bruder das mitbekommen hat, hat er gleich mal den uwe vom mrm gefragt, aber es war leider schon zu spät, sonst hätte da echt ein großer artikel reingekommen können! schade...
> 
> ich würde ja auch gern öfter mal kommen, aber noch gehts bei mir echt net (studium - stress :kotz: ), aber in den semesterferien (hab meine letzte klausur am 10.8.!) bin ich auf jeden fall öfter dort!!




.....was wird denn studiert? BWL  
Na wen du erst im August wieder kommen kannst,haben wir ja Zeit zum üben,üben,üben    
Gruß Ernie - der mit der Sau kämpft


----------



## sunnyDH (2. Juli 2004)

Cobra1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Bike ist schon 3x aus den Haltern rausgefallen. (zum Glück noch unten)
> 
> bis die Tage



meins auch - deswegen haben die auch schon mal den lift rückwärts fahren lassen, weils des sonst irgendwo auf der liftstrecke rausgehaun hätte. hätten die net die bügel vorne höher machen können? ich mein, 1. das gewicht der bikes und 2. wenn dann mal nen bisschen wind geht... :kotz: 




			
				Schwabenpfeil schrieb:
			
		

> .....was wird denn studiert? BWL
> Na wen du erst im August wieder kommen kannst,haben wir ja Zeit zum üben,üben,üben
> Gruß Ernie - der mit der Sau kämpft



nein - vwl !!!     

ja, üben wär mal net schlecht, wobei ich mit den feuerbergstrecken relativ gut zurecht komme...

sonja - die mit der meersau kämpft


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (2. Juli 2004)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> meins auch - deswegen haben die auch schon mal den lift rückwärts fahren lassen, weils des sonst irgendwo auf der liftstrecke rausgehaun hätte. hätten die net die bügel vorne höher machen können? ich mein, 1. das gewicht der bikes und 2. wenn dann mal nen bisschen wind geht... :kotz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na, dann viel Erfolg bei deinen klausuren.   
Man trifft sich bestimmt mal wieder am Feuerberg.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (11. Juli 2004)

...wann wird`s mal wieder richtig Sommer...,immer nur Schlammschlacht nervt auf dauer


----------



## SpeedyR (11. Juli 2004)

Rechtgeb!Das wetter meint es die letzn wochen gar ned gut mit uns!Hab mein DH gerät feddich,will we für we nach Feuerberg etc..aber für die Schlammschlachten ??   

Das Wetter soll besser werden ab DO.Wenns klappt bin ich am Sa,evtl SO dortn!

                                                 Gruss Rafael


----------



## Bigribiker (13. Juli 2004)

...weiß einer von euch eigentlich noch die wie die Sonne aussieht??? - naja vielleicht werden wirs irgendwann mal wieder herausfinden können?!
Wie viele Kilometer sind das eigentlich von BT bis zu den Feuerbergliften bzw. wie lang is man da zeitlich etwa unterwegs???

MFG, BGB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunnyDH (13. Juli 2004)

SpeedyR schrieb:
			
		

> Rechtgeb!Hab mein DH gerät feddich,will we für we nach Feuerberg



dann sieht ma wenigstens, dasses benutzt worden is!!!   

@ernie: 1.danke - 2. sicher!

so sieht die sonne aus:






hochschauen, vergleichen, stimmt genau! is doch optimal!


----------



## SpeedyR (13. Juli 2004)

BigribikerWie viele Kilometer sind das eigentlich von BT bis zu den Feuerbergliften bzw. wie lang is man da zeitlich etwa unterwegs???

MFG schrieb:
			
		

> Von Bayreuth sinds ca 185km.Fährst ned ganz 2std.Einfach die A9 runter.Bei Himmelkron auf die A70 richtung Schweinfurt.Später auf die A7 nach oben richtung Fulda..Feuerberg liegt dann quasi schon auf dem Weg....
> Von mir von Coburg sinds knapp 100.Also quasi um die ecke...
> 
> Ps:..Die Wetteraussichten fürs WE schauen gar ned so schlecht aus.....
> ...


----------



## sunnyDH (14. Juli 2004)

wäh, will auch hin, mag keine klausuren haben und so und will net bis 10.8. hier in bt rumhängen und lernen und so.... könnt scho wieder :kotz: 

schönen tag noch


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (14. Juli 2004)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> wäh, will auch hin, mag keine klausuren haben und so und will net bis 10.8. hier in bt rumhängen und lernen und so.... könnt scho wieder :kotz:
> 
> schönen tag noch




....na , vielleicht reinigt ein wenig Freeriden Geist und Seele??  
danach haste bestimmt wieder freude am büffeln   
Gruß Ernie


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (15. Juli 2004)

Wer von euch ist am Sa.od.So am Feuerberg??


----------



## rex_sl (15. Juli 2004)

ja ich komme auch mal nach feuerberg am sonntag. 

sehen uns am parkplatz. blauer campingbus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabenpfeil (15. Juli 2004)

Na hoffentlich ist es etwas trockener wie zuletzt


----------



## rex_sl (15. Juli 2004)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:
			
		

> Na hoffentlich ist es etwas trockener wie zuletzt




schau ma mal- sollen ja bis 30 grad werden.

is einer von euch samstag bischofsmais und sonntag feuerberg. 


da wird ja nicht viel los sein wegen bundesliga rennen


----------



## SpeedyR (17. Juli 2004)

endlich Sonne  !!!Bin morgen auch da!!Wann seit ihr da?Ich denk mal bei mirds so auf 11-12uhr Mittag..
Fahre n weisses GT-LOBO worldcup (mit leider noch nich eingebremsten Hope 6ti ,aber das macht nüx *gggg*)

                                 Rock on.....Gruss Rafael


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (17. Juli 2004)

Bei mir so 13°° -13,30 Uhr werden
Schwarze Wildsau hardride


----------



## SpeedyR (18. Juli 2004)

Tach!

So,wieder zurück vom Feuerberg!
Der Besuch war leider doch kürzer als ich dachte-Hatte wirklich alles dabei,bis auf die Steckachse von der BOXXER!!Ich 'könnt so kotzen, :kotz:  :kotz: 
Aber was solls,das nächste WE kommt.Hab mir mal so die Strecken betrachtet,war doch recht schlammig heut,dafür Sonne Pur  

Ich hoff das nächste We habsch alles dabei...*g*

                                                            Gruss Rafael


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (18. Juli 2004)

Mach dir nix draus,außer Sonne und schwüle Wärme war alles beim alten.......
Mud only
Ob man auch nochmal auf einer trockenen Piste runterkommt....ich weiß net  
Aber trotzdem werden wir wieder kommen  
Gruß Ernie


----------



## BIKEPROS (29. Juli 2004)

Am Samstag, den 31.Juli 2004 ist freie Fahrt für alle Biker samt Fahrrad. Dieser Freifahrtagsamstag wird im Rahmen einer Zuschaueraktion der Fernsehsendung ALLE WETTER! des hessischen Fernsehens organisierst.

In der Sendung ALLE WETTER! wird am Freitag, den 30.Juli  um 18:20 ein Bericht dazu gesendet.

weiter Infos: http://www.feuerberglifte.de/conpresso/sommer_aktuelles_aktuelles/index.php


----------



## SpeedyR (29. Juli 2004)

Supersache!Werd am Samstag auf jedn fall dortn sein!(vorrausgesetzt ich vergess die Steckachse vonnä Boxxer nich,wie das letzte mal *ggg*).
Und das beste as WETTER!! endlich mal sonne am we!!!

                                                 gruss Rafael


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (29. Juli 2004)

Na,dann frisch gekämmt und gewaschen zum Feuerberg.Macht sich ,wenn man geplegt stürtzt  , und immer lääächelnn   .
Bin Samstag auch wieder da(leider erst ab 14°°-muß bis 12°° Arbeiten).
Hoffentlich iss die pampe im Flowride und Märchenwald verschwunden.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## OLB EMan (1. August 2004)

muss sagen wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat ist die strecke da gar net so schlecht ... geiler fichtenslalom find ich ... das dh bike war zwar etwas übertrieben aber das liftfahren umsonst hat die sache natürlich geil abgerundet  ich hoff die arbeiten noch etwas dran dann könnt die strecke zumindest wenns trocken ist saugeil werden ... an nasse bedingungen mag ich gar net denken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabenpfeil (1. August 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> muss sagen wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat ist die strecke da gar net so schlecht ... geiler fichtenslalom find ich ... das dh bike war zwar etwas übertrieben aber das liftfahren umsonst hat die sache natürlich geil abgerundet  ich hoff die arbeiten noch etwas dran dann könnt die strecke zumindest wenns trocken ist saugeil werden ... an nasse bedingungen mag ich gar net denken






Na,du kannst dich glücklich schätzen.Das war das erste WE ,wo alle Strecken trocken waren.Ansonsten nur Mud.
Mir hats gestern auch gefallen,endlich mal ohne im Schlamm abzuschmieren die verschiedenen Strecken zu fahren
Gruß Ernie


----------



## SpeedyR (1. August 2004)

Tach!
Also Feuerberg war gestern recht geil!Als ich gegen 11.00 uhr ankam flog scho der ADAC Heli rauf .Kein wunder bei den masse an CC'lern in dem Park.Hmmm..ich glaub die ham sich das etwas anders vorgestellt *g*,aber es war immerhin freier eintritt!.Später waren die Sanis vonnä Bergwacht noch oft im einsatz ua. beim Roadgap..
Zu den Strecken-schön abwechslungsreich,aber teils für DH'ler zu schmal,dafür lassen sich einige passagen seehr gut und vor allem schnell heizen..  

Hey Emän!-warst du das gestern??Ham uns irgendwie am Lift verpasst,(war der mitm weissen LOBO DH!!)...

                                                        Grus Rafael


----------



## OLB EMan (1. August 2004)

SpeedyR schrieb:
			
		

> Tach!
> Also Feuerberg war gestern recht geil!Als ich gegen 11.00 uhr ankam flog scho der ADAC Heli rauf .Kein wunder bei den masse an CC'lern in dem Park.Hmmm..ich glaub die ham sich das etwas anders vorgestellt *g*,aber es war immerhin freier eintritt!.Später waren die Sanis vonnä Bergwacht noch oft im einsatz ua. beim Roadgap..
> Zu den Strecken-schön abwechslungsreich,aber teils für DH'ler zu schmal,dafür lassen sich einige passagen seehr gut und vor allem schnell heizen..
> 
> ...


ja ich war da und hab sogar dein bike gesehen 

war mit nem roten v10 dort ... das die strecke teilweise für nen dhler zu eng ist hast schon recht ... aber wenn in den spitzkehren unten anlieger wäre gings denk ich mal viel geiler  

das roadgap is geil  ... da gabs unfälle? hab ich gar net mitbekommen. bei der landung könnt man aber schon noch was machen ... das ist ne harte landung die einfach net zu nem dh-bikesetup passt


----------



## slaughter (4. August 2004)

harte landung?  ich war schon 2mal den ganzen tag da (mit hardtail) wir dropen den roadgap immer nur haben aber nen hardtailer gesehen der den kicker voll mitgenommen hat. war bei der landung zwar schon ziemlich flach aufm bike hats aber astrein gestanden.


----------



## slaughter (4. August 2004)

lehs ich jetzt erst    als da freier eintritt war warn wir auch da warn grad aufm northshore als n notarzt am wald entlang zur roadgap gefahren is. übrigens der heli war wegen einem gekommen der auf der rechten spur an dem kleinen hügel hingelegt hat (direckt wenn ma nach m lift links fährt) der hügel is eigentlich recht lustig wenn ma den ganz links mit gut speed mitnimmt


----------



## OLB EMan (4. August 2004)

slaughter schrieb:
			
		

> harte landung? ich war schon 2mal den ganzen tag da (mit hardtail) wir dropen den roadgap immer nur haben aber nen hardtailer gesehen der den kicker voll mitgenommen hat. war bei der landung zwar schon ziemlich flach aufm bike hats aber astrein gestanden.


downhillmässig gesehen ist das roadgap landungsmässig halt schon relativ hart ... klar ists fürs v10 nicht wirklich nen prob ...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=76282

den hubschrauber hab ich auch gesehen ... schon tragisch wenns einen schon da erwischt ...


----------



## slaughter (5. August 2004)

tja der is mit seinem hardtail da aufgekommen wo der ganz links aufm bild is


----------



## BIKEPROS (5. August 2004)

Fahrtechnik Workshop Feuerberg Bike Welt Rhön

Sonntag, 8.August 10:00 Uhr
für Einsteiger und Könner   ca.3 Std.
  59,- inkl. Tageskarte Lift

[email protected] 

oder 

www.bikepros.de


----------



## Titus (6. August 2004)

Hab heut in der Main-Post gelesen, das sich der Typ einen Brustwirbel gebrochen hat. Derbe Sache!!

War auch grad oben wie der Hubi da war, hab dann die ersten 2 Abfahrten aweng langsamer gemacht! NAja shit hapens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabenpfeil (6. August 2004)

No risk,no fun...  

Hab mir 2001 beim Biken auch zwei Brustwirbel gebrochen.Nu fährt man a bissl mehr mit Hirn.
Nur die harten kommen in den Garten , die weichen zu den.....!


----------



## Cobra1982 (6. August 2004)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:
			
		

> No risk,no fun...
> 
> Hab mir 2001 beim Biken auch zwei Brustwirbel gebrochen.Nu fährt man a bissl mehr mit Hirn.



mit nen bischen weniger alk. hätte gereicht     

Güße

PS: Hand wird wieder


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (6. August 2004)

Tja Mark , jeder hat sein Päckchen zu tragen...gelll  
Wenns mit deiner Hand aufwärts geht , können wir ja mal zum FB hin , oder brauchste auch noch nen neuen Helm??


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (14. August 2004)

....he Sonja , lebst du noch???Was machen deine Klausuren , sollten doch schon gelaufen sein??  

Melde dich mal wieder
Gruß Ernie


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (22. August 2004)

War heute mal wieder am Feuerberg,hat sich nix geändert....im Wald war wieder siffig , ansonsten recht nett.
Gruß Ernie
@Cobra ..... lebst du noch , deine Hand ist doch wieder i.O.Melde dich mal wieder


----------



## Phil Claus (26. August 2004)

Hi Schwabenpfeil (und jeden, der uns mit Informationen unterstützen kann),

ich plane am Wochendende mit ein paar Freunden aus dem Rhein-Main Gebiet den Bikepark Feuerberg aufzusuchen. Vielleicht könntest Du uns einige Fragen beantworten um herauszufinden, ob sich die Anfahrt lohnt, oder ob wir den Park zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt aufsuchen sollte. Unsere Fragen basieren auf einem Wochendtrip nach Winterberg, wo aufgrund der schelechten Wetterverhältnisse a. der Evil Eye Trail gesperrt war, b. der Downhill offiziel gesperrt, aber nicht wahrhaft "enjoyable" war, und c. nur Freeride und Training Parcours nach einer Weile doch an Reiz verlieren.

1. Sind die North Shore -like Stunts bei dieser Wetterlage freigegeben?
2. Sind die Trails fahrbar, d.h. keine Schlammschlacht, sondern Flow und Jumps ohne ein "mud pit" bei der Landung?
3. Zusammenfassend, lohnt sich ein Besuch zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt?

Für die Beantwortung meiner Fragen danke ich Dir/Euch im voraus.

Until then

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabenpfeil (26. August 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Schwabenpfeil (und jeden, der uns mit Informationen unterstützen kann),
> 
> ich plane am Wochendende mit ein paar Freunden aus dem Rhein-Main Gebiet den Bikepark Feuerberg aufzusuchen. Vielleicht könntest Du uns einige Fragen beantworten um herauszufinden, ob sich die Anfahrt lohnt, oder ob wir den Park zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt aufsuchen sollte. Unsere Fragen basieren auf einem Wochendtrip nach Winterberg, wo aufgrund der schelechten Wetterverhältnisse a. der Evil Eye Trail gesperrt war, b. der Downhill offiziel gesperrt, aber nicht wahrhaft "enjoyable" war, und c. nur Freeride und Training Parcours nach einer Weile doch an Reiz verlieren.
> 
> ...






Der North-Shore ist auch bei Mist Wetter offen(allerdings recht seifig).
Die Trails liegen alle im Wald und sind recht schlammig , einzig Easy-Ride und Flow-Ride sind bei nassen Bedingungen noch fahrbar.Steep-ride,Märchenwald ,Sport und Bachlauf sind da weniger zu empfehlen.
Ich würde dir zu einen anderen WE raten.
Seit Eröffnung am 19.07.2004 gab es gerade mal 2 "ZWEI" Wochenende , wo alles gut zu fahren war.
Ich hoffe , ich dir etwas weiterhelfen.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## Phil Claus (27. August 2004)

Hi Ernie,

Thanks for the info. Very much appreciated.

Ride hard, ride free


----------



## Meiki (6. September 2004)

was es gab erst zwei ganz schöne Wochenenden  und ich war zufällig an nem sauschönen da


----------



## OLB EMan (6. September 2004)

glück muss man haben ...

war das erste mal voll im trockenen dort und am samstag wars noch etwas feucht ... man was für ein unterschied ... ich mag gar net dran denken wie sich die strecke fährt wenn es voll nass ist.

schad ist auch das die anscheinend null wartung machen


----------



## Meiki (7. September 2004)

naja so werden die Strecken wenigstens weng schwerer  und wir bekommen ja eh nen Tag an dem wir bauen dürfen was wir wollen(hab ich mim Dirtjumpbastian weng ausgemacht),schaut auf www.bikeschmie.de ins Forum da besprech mer des.
Ich will an dem unteren komischen Drop auf jedenfall nen Northshore-Drop hinbauen,dass der jetzige Drop die Landung iss(so muss ma wenigstens ned ins Flat springen.  Und noch bei den Speed teilen schöne lange Sprünge und so weiter


----------



## OLB EMan (7. September 2004)

hehe ich hab am sonntag auch ne kleine bautätigkeit gemacht an nem steim im stepride der mich jedesmal fast umgebracht hat 

mit wenig aufwand könnt man die strecke sehr viel runder und spassiger machen ... ich hoff ihr schafft das  

schnell gefahren is jede strecke gleich schwierig  der feuerberg hat schon nen anspruch ... möcht da kein rennen fahren müssen weil da hängst schnell mal an nem baum dran

...hmm wir sehen uns beim 24 h race


----------



## Meiki (7. September 2004)

uh yeah,die Lettenbrüder kommen auch zum 24h Race ,fährt von euch auch wer als Einzelstarter?

Ja Feuerberg sollte dann schon geiler werden,macht aber auch so Spaß  .Wer bauen will kann kommen,so ham die vom Feuerberg des gesagt.

cu


----------



## OLB EMan (7. September 2004)

nein die lettenbrueder kommen net ... nur ich ... und wohl als einzelstarter was aber megahart sein wird


----------



## LB Jörg (8. September 2004)

Also beim 24h im Bett liegen würd ich auch mitmachen  

Und Feuerberg, also die Strecken sind voll anstrengend. Also zB. am Geißkopf gibts keine so anspruchsvoll zu fahrenden Strecken. Zumindest weiß man das man dort immer seine 2 Füße an den Pedalen hat.


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. September 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Also beim 24h im Bett liegen würd ich auch mitmachen


kannst ja als serviceteam mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabenpfeil (9. September 2004)

19.Sept. ist der Lift zum letzten mal geöffnet , danach wird er wieder für die Wintersaison umgerüstet.Schade eigentlich , der Oktober hätte bestimmt auch noch schöne Tage gebracht.Nu denn , muss ich halt am Sonntag noch mal zum Feuerberg.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## TimvonHof (10. September 2004)

der eine kurbelt 24h und der andere legt sich so lange hin. das ist endlaich mal arbeitsteilung wie ich sie kenne 

@jörg: die bielde sind zwar unscharf aber doch ganz gut geworden. zumindest sieht der shore höher aus als er war (denke ich)

@eman: musst halt einfach schneller sein als alle anderen, dass bist du eher fertig


----------

